# Plastic Pipe Slingshots (at one place)



## Damir Crozg

Please, can You put pictures of Yours creations slingshot from plastic pipes (all kinds) on this topic.

Thanks!



Who wants to start?

Beanflip, rockslinger, Amisador78, or anybody else?


----------



## Arnisador78

Here ya go. Not very pretty but it works. Even to shoot arrows.


----------



## Damir Crozg

This is my last.

Pipe of the gas installation in my street.

Diametar 22,5 cm.

Two pieces connected by the heating on gas stove.

P.S.

original place of picture

http://slingshotforum.com/index.php?app=core&module=attach&section=attach&attach_rel_module=post&attach_id=33331


----------



## rockslinger




----------



## Damir Crozg




----------



## Damir Crozg

Inspired by Beanflip


----------



## Damir Crozg

To small for my hand -_-


----------



## Arnisador78

Schedule 80 pvc with 107's


----------



## primitive power slingshot

these are just too cool


----------



## jazz

Hi Damir, great thread!


----------



## Damir Crozg

An idea!









Cactus


----------



## Sean

primitive power slingshot said:


> these are just too cool


Couldn't have put it better, keep 'me coming if you have 'em.


----------



## Damir Crozg

I just need to find a suitable pipe size :mellow:


----------



## Damir Crozg

And the last one for today.


----------



## Quercusuber

Simply AMAZING thread!!!!! Kudos to Damir!!!

Such a display of creativity here. Well done!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Mr.Teh

Quercusuber said:


> Simply AMAZING thread!!!!! Kudos to Damir!!!
> 
> Such a display of creativity here. Well done!!
> 
> Cheers ...Q


 :iagree:


----------



## Damir Crozg

I found a suitable pipe


----------



## Damir Crozg

And this is from the rest -_-


----------



## Dr J

Fantastic ! I really enjoy the creativity shown. I use a heat gun to mold the PVC pipe. Let us have more, cannot get enough. As a kid none of these materials were available so we were limited to natural folks and wire.


----------



## Arnisador78

I laminated a couple of layers and flattened it. Will finish tomorrow. Not sure it I will glue more layers for rigidity.


----------



## Arnisador78

Here is a quick look


----------



## Damir Crozg

Work in progress <_<


----------



## Beanflip

My original test. It's hard to get a real ,"feel" for the shape in a photo.


----------



## Beanflip

Damir Crozg said:


> Work in progress <_<
> 
> View attachment 33892


I love the direction this one is going. Looks like HDPE. ?


----------



## Damir Crozg




----------



## Arnisador78

So the gorilla glue did not hold. The pvc flex undid it in a couple of spots so I treated it with some jb weld. Lets see if that holds. I also coated the edges with it. Tomorrow I will sand it down and see if it works. Next time I will make sure I get the biggest size pipe I can get in schedule 80 so that the walls are at its thickest possible.


----------



## ash

You may not find a glue that works properly with PVC. It is usually cemented, meaning the solvents in the PVC cement melt the two parts and effectively weld them together.


----------



## AhnkoChee

1/2" PVC pipe, one tee, one cap.


----------



## Arnisador78

Shoots good. Will pick up the thickest PVC I can find tomorrow


----------



## Damir Crozg

Little tactical modification h34r:









*Black Sheep Cheese (BSC)*


----------



## Beanflip

Damir Crozg said:


> Little tactical modification h34r:
> 
> View attachment 34068
> 
> 
> Black Sheep Cheese (BSC)


What type of pipe is that?


----------



## Damir Crozg

Beanflip said:


> What type of pipe is that?


I do not know exactly because I found a pipe in garbage.

But I think it is HDPE water pipe.

Diameter is 110 mm and wall thickness is 10 mm.


----------



## GEB

Good stuff, I am inspired by all the posts. I am looking to try something along the lines of what AhnkoChee built, if I get it done I'll post it.



AhnkoChee said:


> 1/2" PVC pipe, one tee, one cap.


----------



## Arnisador78

Damir... I love that pipe! I need to get my hands on some of that. I don't know why my pictures load up sideways


----------



## Damir Crozg

From the garbage again 

















And what now? :mellow:


----------



## Damir Crozg




----------



## Arnisador78

Damir Crozg said:


> slingsh 086.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slingsh 087.jpg


Wow very creative


----------



## Arnisador78

Damir, have you shot any of them yet? I need to make one of those wrist braced ones! thanks for sharing.


----------



## Mr.Teh

Arnisador78 said:


> Damir Crozg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slingsh 086.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slingsh 087.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow very creative
Click to expand...

 :iagree:


----------



## Damir Crozg

No I have not yet tried.

But when I tried I will present out my experiences.

It seems to me that it might be good. :iono:


----------



## Damir Crozg

I put the tube and tried to pull.

Forks are too high and too close to each other for style OTT.

I must expand forks.

At this point I am not satisfied. <_<


----------



## ghost0311/8541

seal snipers from pvc thick wall


----------



## Arnisador78

ghost0311/8541 said:


> seal snipers from pvc thick wall


What size pvc is that?


----------



## Arnisador78

I wear an organic vapor gas mask when working with pvc. Anyone else?


----------



## ghost0311/8541

its thick water pipe 8 inch


----------



## Damir Crozg




----------



## quarterinmynose

Very neat thread. I can't believe I missed this before.


----------



## Damir Crozg

Getting back to the cactus slingshot. 
This is the first attempt and it looks messy. 
I need to work on connecting the pieces.
They are connected with the heating on flame of gas stove.


----------



## Dr J

My gardener just brought me this


----------



## Arnisador78

Dr J said:


> My gardener just brought me this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg


I want it... Where can I buy some. Home Depot and lowes only have upto 3" pipe I think


----------



## Dr J

I got about 4 ft. It is very heavy. I can cut you about 1 sq ft. And post it if I get your add.


----------



## Arnisador78

Dr J said:


> I got about 4 ft. It is very heavy. I can cut you about 1 sq ft. And post it if I get your add.


.

Wow that's so nice of you. I'll take a smaller piece so it's not so much to mail. I just want a piece big enough to make one. Doesn't have to be a full piece. Maybe a square or rectangular pice


----------



## Damir Crozg

If you only have a short piece of pipe, you can do the following


----------



## jazz

Damir Crozg said:


> If you only have a short piece of pipe, you can do the following
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slingsh 127.jpg


So simple, practical and useful! From this on one can build many new details and solutions. Thanks Damir!

cheers,

jazz


----------



## Damir Crozg

fit in hand perfectly -_-


----------



## Damir Crozg

From that piece of pipe you can get two slingshot and a little piece will remain


----------



## Mr.Teh

You are a creative mind, very interesting stuff, looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## Damir Crozg

A little combination pieces of two different pipes with something like stabilizer


----------



## Damir Crozg

This one fits perfectly in my hand h34r:


----------



## Dr J

I am sending this to Florida. Pipe diameter was 12/5/8 outside. Inside about 113/8. Thickness about 5/8".


----------



## Arnisador78

Dr J said:


> I am sending this to Florida. Pipe diameter was 12/5/8 outside. Inside about 113/8. Thickness about 5/8".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg


----------



## Bob at Draco

After reading Beanflip's thread on the pipe slingshot, I knew I had to try this. Being a weldor and having a welding business, I went with aluminum pipe. I have not shot any thing but this pipe SS since I built it. It is the most perfect fit for me. Here is a picture.


----------



## Bob at Draco

Pictures didn't load, sorry.


----------



## Dr J

Great, how heavy is that SS ? Is it made from heavy walled tubing? Comfort plays an important part in accurate shooting, so I am happy that you find it comfortable. Keep well!


----------



## squirrel squasher

I made my first from 1/2 inch pvc cut Down the center, heat, formed the fork. and used an endcap for magazines but all of these are much more creative. Thanks for all ideas.


----------



## squirrel squasher

3/4 inch actually


----------



## Damir Crozg

Simply that simpler can not to be. :iono:









*Simplex Fortis*


----------



## AhnkoChee

Damir Crozg said:


> I found a suitable pipe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slingsh 073.jpg


Awesome concept! I have a bunch of 4" ABS pipe lying around, I have to try this! Thank you for sharing your innovative ideas!


----------



## AhnkoChee

Here's my latest made from small diameter 1/2" CPVC hot water pipe. It's smaller diameter than my first nominal 1/2" PVC shingshot.


----------



## Arnisador78

Arnisador78 said:


> Dr J said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am sending this to Florida. Pipe diameter was 12/5/8 outside. Inside about 113/8. Thickness about 5/8".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg
Click to expand...

Just received a nice cutting of thick pvc from Dr J.! So excited!


----------



## Arnisador78

Thanks to Beanflip for allowing me to use his design, and Dr J for sending me that awesome piece of PVC! I love this slingshot!


----------



## AhnkoChee

Arnisador78 said:


> Thanks to Beanflip for allowing me to use his design, and Dr J for sending me that awesome piece of PVC! I love this slingshot!


WOW looks like it's carved from bone, nice job!


----------



## rockslinger

8" dia. water pipe,( pvc)


----------



## rockslinger

Most recent water pipe find. About 1/4" but plenty strong.


----------



## Bob Fionda

Many good and interesting works here.


----------



## stej

Very nice slingshots from all of you!


----------



## B.P.R




----------



## Damir Crozg

I am little rolling this slingshot in my hands and discovered some new options of use









You can use it with wrist suport:









If you turn it you have hand slap protection:









You can use it in @RamboX stile: h34r:

http://slingshotforum.com/gallery/image/12908-img-4750/









Or (with little modification  ) in a @Ruthiexxxx stile


----------



## Damir Crozg

*Two green bananas* :naughty:

























association to this picture


----------



## Damir Crozg

Edit!

But if you dont have bananas or green pipes you can use

wooden or plastic handle of broken umbrella :iono:


----------



## Failureisalwaysanoption

Amazing what you can do with a pipe.


----------



## rtaylor129

I never realized PVC pipe would be strong enough to hold the pressure of a slingshot or even a slingbow!


----------



## Peter Recuas

Absolutely amazing full informative and inspirational document

Thank You Very Much


----------



## RHTWIST

Overfrog said:


> Absolutely amazing full informative and inspirational document
> 
> Thank You Very Much


YES YES-CD


----------



## D.Nelson

Wow, what a thread!


----------



## BlackBob

Amazing creative and downright clever.


----------



## HP Slingshots

wow, super creativity has been taken to a new level, great idea 

-Epic


----------



## gaia

intuitive!


----------



## Peter Recuas

This is what I have done with everything I learned in this post

Thank You Very Much!


----------



## MiracleWorker

Arnisador78 said:


> So the gorilla glue did not hold. The pvc flex undid it in a couple of spots so I treated it with some jb weld. Lets see if that holds. I also coated the edges with it. Tomorrow I will sand it down and see if it works. Next time I will make sure I get the biggest size pipe I can get in schedule 80 so that the walls are at its thickest possible.


I do a lot of industry work concrete, plumbing, natural gas lines and so on. When business's want a chemical resistant pipe, we use stainless steel or cpvc. cpvc is a type of heat and chemical resistant pipe. Really and I mean really expensive, wonder if anybody made a shooter out of this. Maybe this will help you with your glue problems; http://www.supplyhouse.com/Hercules-60013-1-2-pt-Medium-Body-Medium-Set-PVC-Cement-Clear?gclid=CNLoosiEj74CFa5DMgodTGYAQA. also get yourself a can of primer. Good luck man.


----------



## SharpshooterJD




----------



## SharpshooterJD

And here's me shooting 2 different ones:


----------



## Slingshot Silas

Just wondering if everybody had given up on these very cool slingshots.?????


----------



## SharpshooterJD

I haven't, but I'm really busy and I just moved, so I don't have a place to work yet. Maybe in the future I will be able to start playing with them again.


----------



## Toolshed

OHHHHH NOOOOOEEESSSSSS!!!! Dang y'all for giving me YET MORE cool stuff to try out!!!!

Dangit Dangit Dangit

Like I don't have enough stuff to build already....But now I have ideas for this huge ***** of pipe I pulled out of a construction dumpster a while back....

His ingenuity is AMAZING!!!!


----------



## fsimpson

after seeing this post awhile back , i got inspired to make something from a piece of 3 1/2 inch heavy wall pvc pipe

i found by the side of the road . never quite got around to cleaning it up ,and finishing it , with smaller gypsy tabs and ammo

storage in the round grip . but even in this crude form it shoots pretty good and was easy to make with a coping saw . seems fairly strong with in limits too.----------- a lot of possibilities with this stuff.


----------



## SharpshooterJD

Dude that's seriously cool. How does it shoot?


----------



## Chuck Daehler

I tried a PVC pipeshot, it was so blessed ugly and flexible I trashed it. These displayed here are really cool!


----------



## Slingshot Silas

Toolshed said:


> OHHHHH NOOOOOEEESSSSSS!!!! Dang y'all for giving me YET MORE cool stuff to try out!!!!
> 
> Dangit Dangit Dangit
> 
> Like I don't have enough stuff to build already....But now I have ideas for this huge ***** of pipe I pulled out of a construction dumpster a while back....
> 
> His ingenuity is AMAZING!!!!


Hey Toolshed,

Yes, you are infected, just like the rest of us. No, there is no cure! LOLROF. :rofl:

Sincerely,

SSS

:woot:


----------



## fsimpson

sharpshooterJD said:


> Dude that's seriously cool. How does it shoot?


 shoots quite well and is comfortable to hold . next step might be glueing multiple pieces together with pvc cement

for more strength and shape . have not tried shaping or flatting the stuff out with heat either . CAUTION -FUMES

ARE VERY DANGEROUS FROM PVC -- DO IT OUTSIDE OR NOT AT ALL --


----------



## Toolshed

YES....Working with any kind of plastic piping, do yourself a favor and go OUTSIDE!! The glue will definitely make you woozy.

Take this for what it's worth....

*Fire retarding properties*
PVC has inherently superior fire retarding properties due to its chlorine content, even in the absence of fire retardants. For example, the ignition temperature of PVC is as high as 455°C, and is a material with less risk for fire incidents since it is not ignited easily

Found here:

http://www.pvc.org/en/p/pvcs-physical-properties

STILL I'll never heat the stuff indoors....


----------



## Bob E

PVC also gets brittle in cold temperatures. It seems like it only has half the tensile strength at freezing than it has at room temperature... or something like that.


----------

